# some adjustable sight questions



## 45Sidekick (Oct 18, 2011)

hello again, i have always been a big fan of adjustable sights (kinda wish all guns came with them.) anyways, i have very limited experience with changing sights (i know i can, but ive only had to fix, or straighten them.) i have a new 1911 that i really want sights for: RIA M1911-A1 FS. ok i really dont care for fiber optic, or light pipes etc... as i plan to only use it for range-time and not personal defense. so heres where i ask, what is a good aftermarket sight? and would any A1 rear sight with a dove-tail, fit my pistol? all im really wanting is a fully adjustable rear sight, a set would be nice but all i really need is a rear one. like i said, i have no experience with aftermarket sights, so idk what companies are good, bad, cheap, etc. so i'm relying on feedback and would really appreciate some advice. 
thanks,
45Sidekick


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

i have been using LPA adjustables for about 25 years, they make pacmayer and psi and just about ever other oem adjustable sight out there ..... they make them for the 1911 and dont need any milling work. 

i currently have a pacmayr brand set of LPA sights on my pt92af, been there since 1989 or so with not a songle issue.


----------



## 45Sidekick (Oct 18, 2011)

awesome thanks, do you know if any regular GI or A1 rear sights work on the RIA? cause that would help when trying to find them?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I thought you said you had the "Tactical Model" from RIA. That will have a different existing rear sight cut than their "GI" flavor guns.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

REAR SIGHTS - Brownells


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

VAMarine said:


> I thought you said you had the "Tactical Model" from RIA. That will have a different existing rear sight cut than their "GI" flavor guns.


ok, well that is now different.... the sights i listed are the govt model


----------



## 45Sidekick (Oct 18, 2011)

it is, my bad has dovetail cut


----------



## 45Sidekick (Oct 18, 2011)

sorry i forgot that the GI models dont have the same sight platform. but still would sights that would fit a colt government model, or other A1 platformed 1911s, fit on the tactical RIA?


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

no, looks like the tactical slide is milled at the rear of the dovetail where as the a1 has a standard slide and dovetail


----------



## 45Sidekick (Oct 18, 2011)

ok so how should i go about finding a new sight for it if the standard A1 styled rear wont work?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

45Sidekick said:


> sorry i forgot that the GI models dont have the same sight platform. but still would sights that would fit a colt government model, or other A1 platformed 1911s, fit on the tactical RIA?


No, the cut is different. The RIA tactical models feature a "Novak style", key word being "style" not genuine Novak sights so the cut may be different.

To make matters worse, RIA has changed the *Tac model for 2012,*

The LPA sight for for "Springfield (novak cut) tpu31sp" would probably be the best bet, but you may want to contact LPA or better yet Brownells and talk with a Gun Tech (Brownells Technical Support: 800-741-0015 / General Office: 641-623-5401) and see if they have any info.


----------



## 45Sidekick (Oct 18, 2011)

thank you sir, i found a rear sight schematic for the RIA but i need to do some measuring to make sure its accurate for my particular model. then i guess go from there...


----------



## 45Sidekick (Oct 18, 2011)

ok according to the old tape measure, these schematics are pretty accurate. problem is i cant find a sight to compare it to. so does someone wanna look at this schematic for me?
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v239/PWhite777/rsightps.jpg


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

ok, just did some reading on a RIA blog and there were multiple references to the tactical having a novak cut.... so there ya go


----------



## 45Sidekick (Oct 18, 2011)

ok i dont have any experience with changing sights or anything. im familiar with the name and style(generally) i think my pt145 has novak styled sights. so just get 1911 novak cut sights then? are those common or something i'll have to search for, for hours?


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

45Sidekick said:


> ok i dont have any experience with changing sights or anything. im familiar with the name and style(generally) i think my pt145 has novak styled sights. so just get 1911 novak cut sights then? are those common or something i'll have to search for, for hours?


Adjustable Rear Sight 1911 Novak Cut Steel Blue


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

Adjustable Defensive Rear Sight 1911 Novak Cut Steel Blue


----------



## 45Sidekick (Oct 18, 2011)

thank you ted for all the help and patience with me. always informative.


----------

